# Hitachi NR83a2 Wont Fire



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you oiled it?


----------



## Jetdiesel (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I have oiled the gun, always before using. It has maybe seen 4-5 clips of nails.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Jetdiesel said:


> Yes, I have oiled the gun, always before using. It has maybe seen 4-5 clips of nails.


Where did you insert/apply the oil - on the nail gun?


----------



## Jetdiesel (Jun 20, 2010)

Oiled the gun at the hose connection/fitting


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

return it. if it's that new see if you can do an exchange. i've shot 10,000 or so nails through an nr90ae just in the past few months and haven't had a single jam or misfire. 

my ridgid roofing nailer is another story......


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I usually put 10-12 drops in the first time on a new gun then 3-4 with each day of use. 

Being it’s a brand new gun the only other thing I can think of is not enough air pressure. If your putting 100-110lbs of air through it and its not firing then take it back. 

If it was a older gun then we could get into tearing it down and fixing it, but not a new one.


----------



## Jetdiesel (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. Not being overly familiar with nailers, wasn't sure if I was missing something obvious.
I did notice though that even though my compressor is set to 110psi, it looks to be overriding that and climbing a little higher, like 125psi. Could that do it? Gun is rated for 120psi max.


----------

